# Worried Mom



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Would y'all send up a prayer for Savannah please? Hubby is on the way to the emergency room with Savannah. He called the after hours care line for her doctor & the nurse said to take her to the children's ward ER. Savannah is running a temp of 100.3, not very high really, has been complaining of severe non-stop stomach cramps since about 2:00 this afternoon, has thrown up once, & has not been to potty since this morning when she got up at 7:00. The nurse said if it was the stomach virus that's going around, she'd be throwing up every hour for 24 hours & the pain would go away after each episode. She's just been laying on the couch curled up in a ball & moaning since we got home from church. I'm praying she hasen't gotten food poisoining from somethng she ate for lunch at church today. I'm home with TC & he's as worried as I am. I didn't want to take him to the hospital & chance exposing him to anything.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 4, 2007)

We're with you.  Good idea to get her to medical treatment before it turns into something more serious.  She'll probably be okay with a little medical intervention.

As for throwing up and visits to the potty, has she consumed enough to warrant visits to the bathroom?  Perhaps there's not enough right now to get rid of.  Be that as it may, good thoughts and prayers are sent your way.

I've been a mamma many times and it is never easy when one of our chicks is feeling bad.  I'd much rather trade places with them than have them suffer.


----------



## Constance (Mar 4, 2007)

Bless her heart (and her tummy)...I pray she gets better fast!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Katie & Constance! We fought too hard too get her here to take chances. She was born 10 weeks early & has been a fighter since day one. 

She was drinking a good bit before she got sick. As soon as she got sick though, she quit drinking. Her mouth is still wet, the nurse had me check that, but it was starting to get dry.


----------



## MJ (Mar 4, 2007)

Prayers on the way Crewsk - I hope she is okay. Get well soon Savannah!


----------



## Constance (Mar 4, 2007)

Just between us girls, please put a little ad lib for me. I've gotta call the doctor tomorrow...things just aren't right, and I'm a little concerned.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks MJ!

You've got it Constance! Take care of yourself!


----------



## wasabi (Mar 4, 2007)

Poor baby. Sending a little prayer up for your Savannah. Hope with care and medication, she will feel better soon. Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 4, 2007)

Since I'm kinda new here, how old is Savannah?


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks wasabi!!

I have to praise my hubby greatly too right now. He came home from working a 12 hour shift, has not eaten anything since last night at supper, & without blinking an eye or stopping took her to the hospital. She is 100% daddy's little girl.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Since I'm kinda new here, how old is Savannah?


 
She turned 7 on Feb. 25.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, okay, she's a little darlin'.  More reason to pay special attention to her condition.


----------



## mraa (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi crewsk, I'm feeling you right now.

My almost 2-year old has had non-stop fever between 101-102 since last night around 11.  She threw up 3 times yesterday, but has felt fine.  She started in the middle of the night screaming in pain at least 3 times during the night, so she and daddy stayed home from church today.  She still has a fever, but she's on a strict med's regiment till it comes down (or till tomorrow, when I'll call the dr).  This just happened to my 6 mo old the end of Jan.  I'm keeping Savannah in my prayers.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 4, 2007)

Hugs to you crewsk and to your whole family.

Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks mraa & pds!

Praying that your little one feels better soon mraa!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 4, 2007)

Big prayers coming your way for Savannah! Im sure she will be ok sweetie. Keep us up to date.


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2007)

Awww poor little baby. Hope she gets well soon Crewsk.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Sush & middie!

I'll let y'all know something as soon as I find out something. It's been an hour & a half since they left so taking away the 30 minutes it takes to get to the hospital, they've been there an hour.


----------



## Dina (Mar 4, 2007)

My prayers are with Savannah.  It may be rotavirus.  This is the season for that uncomfortable intestinal bug and littles one get it the most since they touch everything.  Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Dina & Pook!

Pook, I'm sitting here trying to keep myself as occupied as possible. If it weren't for having DC, I'd have already worn a hole in the carpet!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you so much Pook! That means a lot to me.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 4, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you and your little girl.


----------



## sattie (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey girlie, my prayers and thoughts are with you.  I hated to see this and I know how distressing it can be, please don't hesitate to reach out, we are here for you sweetie!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 4, 2007)

You know we're here for you Crewsk and prayers are def. going up.  Let us know as soon as you hear anything and if she's still awake when she gets home give her a kiss and tell her I hope she feels better soon. If you need to talk pm me.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2007)

_cresk,_
_just returned from  family dinner and just saw your post. You have paryers for that little cutie, for you and TC and your DH. I  know how frightening  having a sick child can be. Just keep talking to us here til you hear something. There is nothing as bad as waiting to hear how your baby is alone with TC and trying not to scare him and stay sane at the same time. Let us keep you busy, til you get the news...Remember, you have every good thought and prayer I can muster... _
_hugs, to you all._
_kadesma_


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Andy, sattie, Sizz, & kades!

I had to make TC go to bed, he wanted to stay up until I found out something. I also had to promise him that I'd wake him up as soon as I do. I'm geoing to call hubby to see if they've even seen her yet.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

All I got was hubby's voicemail.  Our dog just brought me one of her teddy bears, laied it at my feet, & started whinning. He's used to being in bed with her until hubby & I go to bed.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 4, 2007)

Hang in there mommy,
you probably couldn't get through because they are with her now..Dh, will be calling soon..

kadesma


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks again Pook!

That's what I was thinking kades. I'm just so accustomed to being the one with either one of the kids when they go to the doc or ER that I have a hard time hangging in there. I know their daddy is fully capable of taking care of them & the doc will do whatever he/she has to to help her get better.


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2007)

The doctor is probably seeing her now and made your husband turn off his phone. I know you'll keep us updated. Hang in there Crewsk.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2007)

Crewsk - I agree with middie - I'm sure hubby turned his phone off or down while doc is in the room.  I'm sending hugs and prayers to Savannah and to Mom.  TJ is a sweet brother and Daddy is a wonderful man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks elf!

I just got an update from hubby. They are in an exam room & the doc said he couldn't tell if it's the virus or food poisoining so they are doing a urinalysis. They are waiting on the results of that right now. Hubby said that Savannah has slept through just about everything.


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2007)

That's good Crewsk. She needs her rest. Sounds to me like she'll be okay in a few days.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2007)

Sleep for her is a good thing!  I would say get some rest but I'm not that stupid!  lol  You'll rest once she's securely under your wing again.  Tell DH he certainly is a great example of what a Daddy should be.  Not all DH's are like he is - you are blessed crewsk!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks middie & elf!

Elf, I'll pass that along to hubby.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 5, 2007)

sorry to hear it crewsk, hope savannah's better soon.

btw, you need to watch out for dh. dads tend to go into overdrive and forget to take care of themselves during times like these.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks bucky! 

I'll be sure to take real good care of him as soon as I can. He's been running himself ragged the past couple of months with helping to take care of his dad too. Speaking of his dad, he's suppoed to take him to the doc today.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 5, 2007)

Putting Savannah in my prayers tonight. Hope she will be home soon.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks JoAnn!


----------



## corazon (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm thinking about Savannah and all of you!  I hope she's feeling better soon!  Stomach ilnesses are the worst!  I hate hate seeing my kids sick, like any mom does.  Hang in there crewsk!


----------



## Dove (Mar 5, 2007)

Prayers are headed your way.
Marge


----------



## jkath (Mar 5, 2007)

More prayers for little Savannah!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 5, 2007)

I am praying for Savannah too.  I hope she is back to her happy little self again soon.  

 Barbara


----------



## csalt (Mar 5, 2007)

http://


*This is for Savannah and for you Constance. Do please let us know how things go with you both. *


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 5, 2007)

crewsk, hope Savannah is feeling better now.  My best wishes for her speedy recovery!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you all so much!! 

The urinalysis didn't show anything but the doc said that because we got here there so soon that wasn't unusual. So, we're still unsure whether it's food poisoning or a virus. The doc said both just have run their course. So, it's plenty of clear liquids, broth, saltines, & jello for Savannah for a while. She seems to be feeling some better this morning. She's still having stomach cramps, but they don't seem to be as bad as they were yesterday. 

She & I are going to take a long nap today!! I'm sure hubby will too as soon as he gets home from taking his dad to the doctor.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 5, 2007)

Miss Crewsk!

Good News on your daughter. I thought about her this morning and was looking for an update. Thanks for sharing her progress! I think we can all indentify with what she must have been feeling! Anyway, it sounds as if the situation is well in hand. Another day or two and she will be running "wide open" Enjoy your much needed nap and rest!!!

Uncle Bob


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 5, 2007)

Thank you so much for your update on Savannah, so glad she is back home with you again.  May you all enjoy your much needed Nap today !  Praise for Daddy !


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 5, 2007)

sending lots of hugs to all of you -hoping Savannah is feeling like her old self real soon.(((Crewsk)))You're such a good Mom!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## lulu (Mar 5, 2007)

Goodness, sorry I missed this before now!  I hope she is already feeling a lot better, poor wee thing.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Uncle Bob, Barb, Vicki, & lulu!

She ate about a tablespoon of dry rice Chex cereal & has been drinking Pedialyte since she got up this morning.


----------



## middie (Mar 5, 2007)

She's keeping things down. Always a good sign Crewsk.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks middie! I was suprised when she asked for something to eat this morning. I made her wait for a while to make sure the Pedialyte was going to stay down before she tried eating. I gave her a choice of jello or chicken broth, but she saw the cereal & asked for that. I figured it was bland enough not too cause too many problems.


----------



## middie (Mar 5, 2007)

Applesauce would be pretty easy on her tummy too Crewsk.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2007)

I had forgotten  about applesauce middie, thanks! I bought some Saturday when I went to the store. Not sleeping really fries my brian.


----------



## RMS (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm late getting here but am glad to hear things are going better today for Savannah!
Naps sound like a good idea all around!
Hope this passes quickly.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks RMS!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 5, 2007)

So glad to hear its nothing serious and very good news she's wanting to eat and holding it down.  Its amazing how kids spring back.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds like she's on the mend.  That's the best news!


----------



## csalt (Mar 5, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> Just between us girls, please put a little ad lib for me. I've gotta call the doctor tomorrow...things just aren't right, and I'm a little concerned.


 
Any news Constance?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 5, 2007)

This is good news crewsk!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Sizz, Andy, & elf!

Thanks again everyone for being there for us, I really appriciate it!

Constance, how are things going? You're in my thoughts & prayers!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 5, 2007)

There is nothing worse than to have our children sick . We feel so helpless. I am so happy to hear that Savannah is feeling a little better. It just takes time and rest. And a lot of lovin from mom and dad.


----------



## Alix (Mar 5, 2007)

WHOA! Sorry I missed this Crewsk! Glad to hear Savannah is getting better. How scary. Get the freezies going too, she needs to stay as hydrated as possible. Just remember, NO GRAPE freezies! (They are REALLY tough to get out of upholstery if they come back up.)

Hugs to you and everyone Crewsk.

Constance, prayers and hugs to you too. Pop in and let us know you are ok.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Alix & JoAnn!!

I'll remember that about grape freezies Alix, I also know from experience that cherry ones aren't easy to get out either.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, things aren't looking as good as they were earlier today. She's having stomach cramps again & her fever was 103.7 about an hour ago. I gave her Tylenol & put her in a lukewarm bath & it's down to 101 now. The doc did say last night that the cramps may come & go. I just feel so helpless when all she can do is curl up in a ball in my lap & cry. I can at least be thankful that she's keeping all liquids down.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 5, 2007)

Poor girl.   Poor mom!  It's so hard.  Sure hope it's all over soon.  : )


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 5, 2007)

Im sorry for Savannah she will get better its just so much harder for the little ones as its the first time they dont know whats going on and feel so bad.
I just had my first ear infection it was so painful at 49 years now I know why my little brothers screamed so loud it is truly really painful.
I trust your little one will get better they just have not developed their immunity very well being so young.Not that its easier when we are older but we have had it so we know what to expect.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 5, 2007)

This reminds me of when I was 6 and had to have my appendix removed....  I hope your dolly recovers quickly.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks pds, jpm, & Vera!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 5, 2007)

Just saw this for the first time.  Prayers are going to be said for Savanah, and family.  She will get better.  This is just one of the many trials of groing up, both for her, and for you.  I alwasy hated those trials with my kids.  But they, and I and my DW made it through Ok.  So will you.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## crewsk (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Goodweed! I know we'll all make it through it. She's feeling better this morning, just hope that stays the same tonight!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh poor lil thing! Our lil one was sick for a few days last week and a few days the week before that also.  These virus' are something else anymore. Try to rest along with her because you don't want this stress from worrying to take hold of you and get you sick too.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 6, 2007)

Sizz, I'm resting as much as I can. I'm getting ready to go lay down with her & watch Lilo & Stich. We watched it 3 times yesterday!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 6, 2007)

LOL! Ours was Milo and Otis..... thank goodness its one of my favorites  

Take it easy!


----------



## corazon (Mar 6, 2007)

I wasn't able to visit dc yesterday, but I was thinking of you guys last night while I was on the road.  Wondering how Savannah was feeling.  I'm glad it's nothing too serious.  I'm thinking of you guys and I hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## Dina (Mar 15, 2007)

Glad to hear she's doing better Crewsk.


----------

